# NEW: Grönefeld watches or in Dutch: Grönefeld horloges



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

*Grönefeld*. One of the most exclusive and expensive watches in the world comes from Oldenzaal, The Netherlands. A golden masterpiece with tourbillon and minute repeater. Four years Bart and Tim Grönefeld were engaged in designing, building and perfecting their masterpiece. Last week they made the finishing touches to the first copy that has a price tag of 325,000 euros. The brothers make a total series of twenty of these very expensive watches.










*Related link:* www.gronefeld.nl/
.


----------

